# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  photography & camera         फोटोग्राफी और  कैमरा

## dkj

photography & camera         फोटोग्राफी और  कैमरा



आपने कभी ऐसे फोटोग्राफर से फोटो खिंचवाई है जो एक बड़े से डब्बे के पीछे काला कपड़ा सिर पर डाल कर कुछ काला जादू सा करता रहता है फिर आपसे कहता है कि "हिलना मत" और लेंस के आगे लगे हुए ढक्कन को हटाता है, चिड़िया सी उड़ाता है और ढक्कन को वापिस लेंस पर लगा देता है ?  वह काला डब्बा निश्चय ही एक पुराने जमाने का कैमरा हुआ करता था।  आठ घंटे तो नहीं, हां 2 या 3 सेकेंड का समय इस कैमरे को चाहिये होता था आपकी फोटो खींचने के लिये।  लेंस का ढक्कन हटने से लेकर ढक्कन वापिस लगाने तक का समय अंदाज़े से दिया जाता था। फोटोग्राफर होशियार होता था तो वह स्टॉप वाच की सहायता लेता था।

----------


## dkj

१.  कुछ फिक्स्ड फोकस कैमरों के निर्माताओं का नाम व कैमरों का मॉडल बतायें.  Name some models of fixed focus cameras. 



२.  लेंस की रिज़ॉल्विंग पॉवर से क्या तात्पर्य है? आप इसे कैसे चेक करेंगे?  What do you understand by the term - RESOLVING POWER OF A LENS ?  How do you check it as a camera buyer ?



३.  यदि कोई डिजिटल कैमरा पूर्ण अंधकार में भी फोटो खींच लेता है तो वह ऐसा क्यों कर पा रहा है?  If a camera is taking photograph in complete darkness,  how is it able to do so?  What is causing the exposure on the CCD / Film ?  



४.  लेंस के डायमीटर और कैमरे के मेगा पिक्सल में ज्यादा किसका महत्व है और क्यों?  Which is more important ?  Dia. of the front element of a lens or the number of mega pixals?  Can you explain why?



५.  ६ एम.एम. फोकल लेंग्थ की लेंस वाइड / नॉर्मल / टेली में से कौन सी मानी जायेगी?   What is a 6 mm. focal length lens ?   Wide / normal or tele ?



६.  एफ़ ४ और एफ़ ११ में किसमें अधिक प्रकाश फिल्म तक पहुंचता है?  Which setting will ensure more light to the film  - f 4 or f 11 ?



७.  एपर्चर बदलने से फिल्म पर पहुंचने वाले प्रकाश की मात्रा को कम या अधिक किया जा सकता है - यह आपको बताया गया है।  क्या एपर्चर बदलने से इसके अलावा आपकी फोटो में कुछ और भी अन्तर आता है?  (यह बोनस प्रश्न है - इसका उत्तर देने वाले शिक्षार्थी को क्लास का मॉनीटर नियुक्त किया जायेगा !!!!)  Controlling aperture controls the exposure.  What else it affects on?  



८.  आपके पास कौन सा कैमरा है, इसका परिचय दें।  अपनी खींची हुई दो-दो फोटो भी

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

किसी अंधेरे बंद कमरे में यदि प्रकाश के लिये केवल एक खिड़की हो तो हम समझ ही सकते हैं कि खिड़की जितनी बड़ी होगी, कमरे में उतना ही अधिक प्रकाश होगा - विशेषकर खिड़की के ठीक सामने पड़ने वाली दीवार पर !  कोई खिड़की सामने वाली दीवार को कितना प्रकाशित कर पायेगी यह इस बात पर भी निर्भर करेगा कि खिड़की और दीवार के बीच में कितनी दूरी है।    छोटे कमरे को प्रकाशित करने के लिये छोटी खिड़की पर्याप्त रहेगी, कमरा बड़ा हो तो खिड़की भी बड़ी करनी पड़ेगी । ठीक है न?



हमारा कैमरा भी एक अन्धेरा बंद कमरा है और उसकी लेंस वह खिड़की है जिससे प्रकाश सामने वाली दीवार पर पहुंचता है।  ’सामने वाली दीवार’ यानि - फिल्म (film) (आजकल के डिजिटल कैमरों में फिल्म की जगह पर सी.सी.डी (CCD) लगा दी गई है।)



बहुत सस्ते कैमरों मे इस लेंस रूपी खिड़की को छोटा या बड़ा नहीं किया जा सकता है।  दुकानदार आपके कैमरे में फिल्म डाल देता है और कहता है कि धूप में फोटो अच्छी आयेंगी। कुछ बेहतर कैमरों में एक छोटा सा लीवर लगा दिया गया और कहा गया कि तेज धूप हो तो इस लीवर को सूरज के निशान पर कर देना और बादल हों तो बादल के निशान के आगे कर के फोटो खींच लेना, अच्छी फोटो आ जायेगी।  यह लीवर वास्तव में लेंस को कम या अधिक खोलने के लिये हुआ करता था। इसे लेंस का एपर्चर (aperture) बदलना कहा जाता है।  एपर्चर जितना ज्यादा खुला हुआ हो, उतना ही अधिक प्रकाश फिल्म पर पहुंचेगा।  यह एपर्चर हमारी आंख में भी होता है  जिसे  iris  कहते हैं।  कम प्रकाश में हमारी आंख का iris अधिक खुल जाता है और धूप में यह न्यूनतम खुलता है। यह आटोमैटिक एपर्चर है जो विधाता ने हमें दिया है।  



लोगों की इच्छायें बढ़ती गयीं तो लेंस के एपर्चर में इतने परिवर्तन की व्यवस्था हो गयी कि सूर्य के प्रकाश से लेकर मोमबत्ती तक के प्रकाश में फोटो खींचना संभव हो गया।



 सूर्य के प्रकाश में फोटो खींचनी हो तो एपर्चर बिल्कुल कम कर दो और यदि मोमबत्ती के प्रकाश में चित्र चाहिये तो एपर्चर पूरा खोल दो! आपके कैमरे की लेंस पर यदि 1.4, 2, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22, 32  आदि आदि अंक लिखे हुए हैं तो ये एपर्चर की विभिन्न सेटिंग्स हैं। पर आपकी उम्मीद के सर्वथा विपरीत, 1.4 अधिकतम एपर्चर है और 32 न्यूनतम एपर्चर है अर्थात मामला उलटा है।  ऐसा क्यों है, इस गहराई में जाकर मामले को बोझिल बनाना यहां आवश्यक नहीं है।  यदि आपका कैमरा डिजिटल है तो आपकी लेंस पर ऐसी कोई सेटिंग्स नहीं दिखाई देंगी परन्तु आपके एल.सी.डी (LCD)  स्क्रीन पर ये नम्बर दिखाई दे सकते हैं ।  यदि आपके डिजिटल कैमरे में एपर्चर बदलने की स्वतंत्रता दी गयी है तो ये सैटिंग्स अवश्य मिलेंगी। 








यह कतई आवश्यक नहीं है कि हर लेंस पर 1.4 से लेकर 32 तक सारे के सारे एफ स्टॉप f stops उपलब्ध हों ।  अरे हां, इन संख्याओं को एफ स्टॉप ( f stops ) कहा जाता है।     हो सकता है कि आपकी लेंस पर ये एफ स्टॉप 2.8 या 4 या 5.6 से आरंभ हों तथा 22  या 32 तक न जाकर 16 या 11 पर ही समाप्त हो जायें।  जो कैमरे बहुत सस्ते हुआ करते थे उनकी लेंस पर तो केवल दो एफ स्टॉप थे - 8 और 11 ।  8 का प्रयोग बादल के लिये कर लो और 11 का उपयोग तेज़ धूप के लिये !  8 लिखने के स्थान पर बादल का चित्र बना होता था और 11 के स्थान पर सूर्य का चित्र बना दिया जाता था।  पर ये गये जमाने की बात है।  अब हम बहुत सौभाग्यवान हैं कि हमें बहुत उचित मूल्य पर ऐसे कैमरे उपलब्ध हैं जिनको देख कर ही पुराने जमाने को फोटोग्राफर का तो खुशी के मारे हार्टफेल ही हो जाता।    



यदि आप कम प्रकाश में फोटोग्राफी करना चाहते हैं तो लेंस एपर्चर lens aperture को यथा संभव खोलने से




 फिल्म या सीसीडी तक पहुंचने वाला प्रकाश बढ़ जायेगा व आप कम प्रकाश में भी फोटो खींच पायेंगे।



आजकल के लगभग सभी कैमरों में एक्सपोज़र मीटर (exposure meter) लगा दिये गये हैं जो प्रकाश की मात्रा के अनुसार कैमरे की लेंस का एपर्चर नियंत्रित (aperture control with the help of photo-sensitive cells)  करने लगे हैं।  जब आप फोटो ऑटो मोड auto mode पर खींचते हैं तो आपकी लेंस का एपर्चर कितना हो - यह कैमरा खुड ही तय करने लगता है।



कल को हम कैमरे के शटर के बारे में चर्चा करेंगे।  यदि आज कही गयी बातों में कुछ स्पष्टीकरण की आवश्यकता अनुभव हो तो आपका स्वागत है।

----------


## dkj

* शटर* :question::question:

----------


## dkj

वर्ष 1876 में पहला चित्र जब खींचा गया था तो उस इमेज को फिल्म पर रेकार्ड करने के लिये 8 घंटे लगे थे।  कोई इंसान तो इस प्रयोग के लिये बलि का बकरा बनने के लिये तैयार हुआ नहीं, अतः धूप में कुछ सामान मेज पर सजा दिया गया था और सुबह से शाम तक के लिये कैमरा स्टैंड पर लगा कर छोड़ दिया गया था।  शाम तक एक कामचलाऊ चित्र मिल गया तो उस एक्सपेरिमेंट करने वाले व्यक्ति की खुशी का कोई ठिकाना न था।  (यदि कोई वॉलंटियर मिल भी जाता तो 8 घंटे तक बिना हिले डुले कैसे बैठ सकता था ?, है न? )

इस सफलता के बाद, स्वाभाविक रूप से अगला लक्ष्य था फिल्म पर लगाये गये कैमिकल (Light sensitive chemical )को इतना सेंसिटिव बनाना कि वह इमेज रेकार्ड करने में इतना समय न ले।  प्रगति की राह पर बढ़ते बढ़ते आज रसायन विज्ञान उस बिंदु पर पहुंच गया है कि हमारा कैमरा आठ घंटे नहीं बल्कि 1/12000 सेकेंड में भी सुंदर चित्र खींच लेता है। मेरा गणित में हाथ कुछ तंग है - आप गणना करके बतायेंगे कि 8 घंटे और 1/12000 सैकेंड में परस्पर क्या संबंध है ?

आपने कभी ऐसे फोटोग्राफर से फोटो खिंचवाई है जो एक बड़े से डब्बे के पीछे काला कपड़ा सिर पर डाल कर कुछ काला जादू सा करता रहता है फिर आपसे कहता है कि "हिलना मत" और लेंस के आगे लगे हुए ढक्कन को हटाता है, चिड़िया सी उड़ाता है और ढक्कन को वापिस लेंस पर लगा देता है ?  वह काला डब्बा निश्चय ही एक पुराने जमाने का कैमरा हुआ करता था।  आठ घंटे तो नहीं, हां 2 या 3 सेकेंड का समय इस कैमरे को चाहिये होता था आपकी फोटो खींचने के लिये।  लेंस का ढक्कन हटने से लेकर ढक्कन वापिस लगाने तक का समय अंदाज़े से दिया जाता था। फोटोग्राफर होशियार होता था तो वह स्टॉप वाच की सहायता लेता था। 



जब फिल्म और फास्ट बनने लगीं तो कैमरे पर मेकेनिकल शटर (Mechanical shutter) की आवश्यकता महसूस होने लगी क्योंकि 1/15 या 1/60 सेकेंड का समय अंदाज़े से तो दिया नहीं जा सकता है।  जब 1/1000 सेकेंड तक का समय भी पर्याप्त होने लगा तो मेकेनिकल शटर के स्थान पर इलेक्ट्रॉनिक शटर (electronic shutters)  लगाये जाने लगे।

----------


## dkj

जब फिल्म और फास्ट बनने लगीं तो कैमरे पर मेकेनिकल शटर (Mechanical shutter) की आवश्यकता महसूस होने लगी क्योंकि 1/15 या 1/60 सेकेंड का समय अंदाज़े से तो दिया नहीं जा सकता है।  जब 1/1000 सेकेंड तक का समय भी पर्याप्त होने लगा तो मेकेनिकल शटर के स्थान पर इलेक्ट्रॉनिक शटर (electronic shutters)  लगाये जाने लगे।  

आज एक अच्छा कैमरा 30 सेकेंड से लेकर 1/4000 सेकेंड के मध्य कोई सी भी शटर सेटिंग चुनने की स्वतंत्रता देने लगा है।  जब प्रकाश बहुत अधिक हो तो 1/4000 या 1/2000 सेकेंड का समय निश्चित कर लें और यदि आधी रात को चंद्रमा के प्रकाश में फोटो खींचनी हो तो समय अंतराल को 30 सेकेंड तक बढ़ाने की सुविधा उपलब्ध है।  हो सकता है आपके कैमरे में उच्चतम सीमा 1/1000 सेकेंड हो व न्यूनतम सीमा 1 सेकेंड हो। 

न्यूनतम समय में इमेज रेकार्ड कर पाने का एक अतिरिक्त फयदा यह हो गया है कि अब हमें किसी से यह कहने की आवश्यकता नहीं पड़ती कि - *"हिलना मत"* ।  कोई कितना ही हिल-डुल ले, 1/4000 सेकेंड में कितना हिल पायेगा ?  1/12000सेकेंड में तो बंदूक से निकली गोली के भी चित्र खींचना संभव हो गया है।  इतना कम समय सेट करते हुए तो आप सरपट दौड़ती हुई बुलेट ट्रेन का भी चित्र खींचेंगे तो वह शांति से चुपचाप खड़ी हुई अनुभव होगी !  (हां, इतना अवश्य है कि आपकी फिल्म इतनी फास्ट होनी चाहिये कि इतने सूक्ष्म समय में भी इमेज रेकार्ड कर सके)

----------


## dkj

*आपकी फिल्म कितनी फास्ट है?*
जैसा कि ऊपर जिक्र किया था, इमेज रेकार्ड करने के लिये फिल्म को कितना समय चाहियेगा यह इस बात पर निर्भर करता है कि उस पर लगाया गया कैमिकल कितना सेंसिटिव है। ज्यादा सेंसिटिव फिल्म है तो कम समय में भी चित्र ले लेगी।  स्लो फिल्म को अधिक समय चाहिये।  अधिक समय देने का उपाय यह है कि कैमरे का शटर स्लो कर दिया जाये।  1/1000 सेकेंड की तुलना में 1/60 सेकेण्ड बहुत स्लो माना जायेगा!  है न ? 

बाज़ार में कोडक (Kodak), फ्यूजी (Fuji), कोनिका (Konika) आदि - आदि ब्रांड की अनेकानेक फिल्म उपलब्ध हैं।  ब्रांड कोई भी हो, पर फिल्म की सेंस्टिविटी की दृष्टि से सब बिल्कुल एक जैसी रखी गयी हैं।  (All brands of films have same sensitivity ratings)   फिल्म की सेंस्टिविटी नापने की यूनिट तय की गई है - ए एस ए (ASA - stands for American Standards Association) ।  (अब कुछ वर्षों से इसे बदल कर आई एस ओ (ISO - stands for International Standards Organisation) कर दिया गया है, पर बात एक ही है)।    कोई जमाना था जब 15 ASA की फिल्म भी फास्ट मानी जाती थी ।  अब 6400 ASA की फिल्म भी बन रही हैं।  वैसे हमारे देश में छोटे-बड़े सभी शहरों में 100 ASA  से लेकर 400 ASA तक की फिल्में उपलब्ध हैं। 400 ASA की फिल्म 100 ASA की तुलना में चार गुनी फस्ट है।  (400 ASA film is four-times faster than 100 ASA film)  अर्थात्* 100 ASA फिल्म को यदि 1/125 सेकेंड का समय चित्र खींचने के लिये चाहिये तो 400 ASA  फिल्म को 1/500 सेकेंड का समय देना पर्याप्त है।

----------


## dkj

अब सवाल ये कि आपको 100 ASA  / 200 ASA / 400 ASA के उपलब्ध विकल्पों में से कौन सी फिल्म खरीदनी चाहिये?  यदि आपको अपने घर के सदस्यों की, प्राकृतिक दृश्यों की फोटो चाहियें तो 100 ASA ए एस ए को प्राथमिकता दें क्योंकि फिल्म जितनी स्लो हो, वह उतने ही बड़े एन्लार्जमेंट बनाने में सक्षम है।  (Slower films enable you to make bigger enlargements of your photographs without apparent loss of quality)   यदि फास्ट एक्शन fast action रेकॉर्ड करना है (जैसे खेल कूद आदि)  तो 400 ASA उपयुक्त रहेगी।  फास्ट फिल्म से एन्लार्जमेंट बनवाये जायें तो उनमे ग्रेन दिखाई देते हैं।  (Faster films tend to give grainier results) आपने अक्सर देखा होगा कि टी वी पर सिग्नल कमज़ोर हों तो स्नो दिखाई देती है।  लगभग वैसी ही फोटो फास्ट फिल्म की भी होती हैं। इसीलिये 400 ASA  से ऊपर की फिल्में लोकप्रिय नहीं हैं ।   जितना बड़ा एन्लार्जमेंट बनवाओ, उतना ही ग्रेन भी बड़े होते चले जाते हैं ।  5" x 7"  तक तो ग्रेन का आभास नहीं होता, पर इससे बड़ा साइज का प्रिंट बनवाया जाये तो ग्रेन दिखाई देने लगते हैं।  (वैसे फिल्म तकनीक में भी बहुत सुधार हुए हैं।  आज से दस साल पहले की 400 ASA  फिल्म की तुलना में आज की  400 ASA  फिल्म कहीं बेहतर है।

----------


## dkj

*कितनी शटर स्पीड रखनी चाहिये ?*
यदि आपके कैमरे में ऑटो मोड (auto mode)  है तो कितना एपर्चर aperture  व कितनी शटर स्पीड (shutter speed)  रखी जाये यह कैमरा खुद ही तय कर देता है।   पर यदि ऑटो मोड पर कैमरा 1/60  सेकेंड से अधिक समय देने जा रहा है (प्रकाश कम होने के कारण) तो आजकल के कैमरे आपको 'कैमरा-शेक' वार्निंग (camera shake warning)  देते हैं।  क्या आपको पता है कि यह वार्निंग किस लिये मिलती है?  वास्तव में, जिस समय कैमरे का शटर खुला हुआ है और फिल्म पर चित्र रेकार्ड हो रहा है, उस समय कैमरा या सब्जेक्ट - दोनो में से कोई भी एक हिल जाये तो फिल्म पर उस समय रेकॉर्ड हो रही इमेज भी हिली हुई नज़र आती है व सही कहें तो खराब ही हो जाती है।  While the shutter is open and the image is being formed on the film/CCD,  movement of either the camera or the subject causes a blurred image which is often considered as ruined.)  यदि कैमरा स्टैंड पर फिक्स किया हुआ है और चित्र भी आप ताजमहल का ले रहे हैं तो आप चाहे तो 30 सेकेंड तक शटर खोल कर रखे रहें - कैमरा या ताजमहल - दोनो में से कुछ भी नहीं हिलने वाला है।  पर सड़क चलते व्यक्तियों की फोटो खींच रहे हैं तो 1/250 सेकेंड से अधिक समय देने पर फोटो हिल सकती है।  यदि आपका सब्जेक्ट खुद ही फोटो खिंचवाने को उत्सुक है तो वह स्थिर रहने का प्रयास करेगा - ऐसे में 1/30 सेकेण्ड का समय भी चल जायेगा।  भागती हुई ट्रेन की फोटो चाहिये तो 1/1000 सेकेंड शटर स्पीड उचित ही है।  फुटबॉल मैच की फोटोग्राफी करनी हो तो भी 1/1000 सेकेण्ड का समय फास्ट एक्शन को रोक पायेगा। 

मूल बात ये है कि यदि फोटो खींचने के दौरान आपका हाथ हिले या वह व्यक्ति हिल जाये जिसकी फोटो खींच रहे हैं तो फोटो खराब हो जाती है।  इसलिये फास्टेस्ट पॉसिबिल शटर स्पीड सेट करने का प्रयास करना चाहिये।  (As a rule, choose fastest shutter speed possible in the circumstances subject to availability of the light to avoid camera shake.)

----------


## dkj

> 


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## dkj

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## Good Boy

यह आपने मेरे फोटो के साथ क्या किया है?

----------


## dkj

> यह आपने मेरे फोटो के साथ क्या किया है?


वैसे ये है कौन ?

----------


## dkj

> यह आपने मेरे फोटो के साथ क्या किया है?


camera फोटोग्राफी और कैमरा

----------


## alonboy

आगे कब लिखेंगे ?

----------


## alonboy

मेरे पास CANON SX30 IS केमरा है आपकी क्या राय है ये ठीक है या नहीं ?

----------


## anita

सोनी DSC-H 50  के लिए  कौन सा लेन्स अच्छा है,किस तरह का लेन्स का प्रयोग किया जा सकता है ?

----------


## bandhu

dkj फोटोग्राफी के बारे मे अच्छी जान्कारी देने के लिये धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

जबरदस्त सूत्र... समय मिलने पर अवश्य पढ़ना है।

----------

